# Looking for brackets and straps



## farrout (Sep 28, 2009)

I am building a tree swing for the grand kids.
I need to find a place to buy a safety strap with some kind of brackets to mount it to the wooden chair. 
I'm thinking about something like they use on safety seats with the plastic buckles and some kind of a metal loop to attach the ends.

Any ideas?

Thanks
Dennis


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

farrout said:


> I am building a tree swing for the grand kids.
> I need to find a place to buy a safety strap with some kind of brackets to mount it to the wooden chair.
> I'm thinking about something like they use on safety seats with the plastic buckles and some kind of a metal loop to attach the ends.
> 
> ...


Dunno if this is what you are looking for:
Amazon.com: Rockler High Chair Safety Strap: Baby
Didn't see any with a quick search. Could always sew a ring in.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

You could always go with rope, locking clip and eye hooks.

Worked when I was little.


----------

